# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Problem me baterine/oren/karikuesin/nxehtesine.

## Hyllien

Pershendetje, 
Kisha nje problem me nje Laptop qe nuk me karikon. Pergjigjet tamam por kur e heq nga priza bie menjehere, ka raste qe edhe ne prize nxjerr probleme. 

Marka eshte HP Pavilion XF145

Desha te dij cfar mund te kete... dhe cfar mund te zevendesohet nqs mundet.

Cdo te mire

----------


## edspace

Cyclotomic, 

Nga e kupton ti që bie bateria? Nqs kompjuteri të njofton që bateria ka rënë por vazhdon të punojë pa probleme, ka mundësi të jetë vetëm një problem i programeve të kompjuterit. 

Nqs është bateri e re, ose ke kohë pa e përdorur kompjuterin duhet ta lësh baterinë të harxhohet deri në fund sa të të shuhet kompjuteri dhe pastaj ta karikosh për rreth 12 orë. Këtë është mirë ta përsërisësh herë pas here (cdo dy muaj).

Nuk e di sa kohë ke me laptopin por pas një kohe të gjatë përdorimi (karikim/shkarkim) bateritë e humbasin fuqinë, harxhohen më shpejt, dhe duan kohë më të gjatë për tu karikuar. 
Në këtë rast duhet të blesh një bateri të re. 

Këtu gjeta një faqe që shet bateri për kompjuterin tënd.
http://www.batteryselection.com/Lapt...lion_XF145.htm

Unë nuk kam shumë eksperiencë me laptop dhe ka anëtarë të  tjerë që mund të të ndihmojnë.

----------


## cunimartum

Cyclotomic mua me Toshiba Tekra 8000 qe e perdorja shpesh me perpara me ka ndodhur e njejta gje qe po te ndodh ty. Bateria tregonte shenjen qe gjoja ishte e karikuar por kur  vinte puna laptopi rrinte vetem dhjete minuta ndezur nen bateri deri sa arriti ne nje pike  kur s'mbante  me fare. 
Problemi eshte se baterite (normalisht bateria jote duhet te jete si Toshiba im te ndertuara me LitiumIon ose NiMh) thahen nga ngarkim shkarkimet dhe me sa vura re une te Toshiba Programi nuk ishte ndertuar mire qe kur te arrinte pika e tharjes te kishte nje tip mesazhi te pakten. Pra e kupton se bateria s'mban me  :buzeqeshje:   keshtu qe me mire ble nje bateri tjeter. Une do te keshilloja eBay.

----------


## Hyllien

Ju falimnderit per sugjerimet Edi dhe cunimartum, pak a shume eshte problemi qe ke dhe ti me Toshibe-n. Laptopi ka rreth nje vit e ca gati dhe me thene te drejten perdoret shpesh here. Nuk eshte as PentiumIIIM apo ndonje gje tjeter por eshte AMD... nuk di sa ka te bej procesori ne kete mes, por nisem thjesht nga Pentium-i dhe Dell-i qe kam pas qe kishte nje lloj teknologjie qe lejonte per nje distribucion me te mire te fuqise dhe si rrjedhoje harxhim me te kontrolluar si te thuash.

Te provoj nje here ... te shoh cbehet.

Cdo te mire

----------


## Hyllien

PS, a ka rendesi ca lloj baterie marr... e kam llafin per tipin LitiumIon apo NiMh?

----------


## benseven11

Sa me i fuqishem te jete kompjuteri aq me shpejt bie bateria
Nqs e ke pentium 4,bateria do bjere me shpejt,nqs punon njekohsisht aplikacione qe harxhojne shume memorje dhe burime te sistemit si psh aplikacione qe jane bere me Java, faqe dhe programe grafike,flash dreamweaver shockwave ose video apo dvd keto aplikacione e rrisin shume  aktivitetin e AMD si procesor deri ne nivelet 99% duke e cuar kompjuterin ne caqet e krashit
dhe kjo ben qe te harxhohet me shpejt bateria.Gjithashtu aktiviteti i larte i AMD do gjeneroje shume nxehtesi dhe kjo do te ndikoje edhe ne shkurtimin e ciklit te harxhimit te baterise
Nuk eshte mire qe bateria te lihet te shkarkohet deri ne nivelin
bosh 0 dhe pastaj te rikarikohet Mire eshte qe kur niveli te shkoje
deri ne 30% ti behet rikarikim.Nqs bateria nuk merr karikim atehere duhet zevendesuar pasi eshte pjekur dhe ka dale jashte perdorimit(kimikatet sulfurike brenda jane degjeneruar) dhe te duhet te blesh nje te re.Nuk eshte e rekomandushme te ndrosh tipin e baterise.Nqs origjinalja ka qene Lithium atehere bleje lithium.Perdorimi ose ndrrimi i baterive te modeleve te ndryshme ndikon per keq ne qarqet e stampuara ne bord dhe mund te jete
shkak per mesazhe gabimi.Te duhet te monitorizosh harxhimin
e baterise duke e bere kete ne kete faqe
http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/~ashok/akwhat.html ke edhe online test
 ose duke perdorur programet
Battery monitor http://www.softpile.com/Utilities/Sy...671_index.html
PCWizard
www.cpuid.com/pcw.php ky si program jep te dhena per cpu baterine,Ramin,etj shiko per ti bere benchmark(testim)

----------


## shqiptari02

Kam nje laptop hp pavillion N5310 edhe me eshte thyer ajo (pin) mbrapa ose ndryshe perona ku hyn pjesa tjeter e cila eshte femer per karikimin e kompjuterit, mirepo kompjuteri eshte jashe garancise tani edhe HP me kerkon reth $260 per ta regulluar, a ka ndonje menyre tjeter qe une ta regulloj kte perone ne menyre qe te karikoj laptopin ose te blej nje karikues per baterine? sepse me duket shume para per te regulluar ate kompjuter.....

----------


## edspace

Këshilla ime është që të mos futësh duart në laptop se ka mundësi ta dëmtosh më keq, por nëse e ndjen veten të zotin për këto gjëra, hape njëherë të shikosh sa e lehtë do ishte ndërrimi i pjesës. Këto gjëra ndryshojnë për çdo kompjuter, por shikoje njëherë si është lidhur karikuesi në kompjuter, ku i ka vidhat dhe a mund ta çmontosh dot pa kapur me dorë pjesët e tjera. A i ke kaçavidhat e duhura?

Gjëja më e mirë do ishte të gjeje ndonjë dyqan aty ku jeton që merret me riparimin e kompjuterave. Shko pyet njëherë tek BestBuy, Circuit City, Micron Center. Mund të bësh pazar më të mirë tek ndonjë dyqan i vogël privat sesa tek kompanitë e mëdha. Mos u thuaj që HP të kërkoi $260. Nëse e shpie tek privati, mundësisht qëndroi tek koka se të riparon një gjë dhe të prish tjetrën. 

Gjithashtu sigurohe kompjuterin me fjalëkalim para se t'ja dorëzosh tjetrit. Hap një llogari të re për teknikun, jo si administrator.

----------


## benseven11

Per modelin e laptopit qe ke duhet te gjesh nje Pauerxhek,per ta zevendesuar.
Shiko njehere kete adrese www.tech4home.net/products.html
Ose mund te shikosh ne Radioshack,ose dyqan servis per motherbord power jack
Pasi hapet laptopi,duhet kesh nje aparat(soldering iron) qe ngjit dhe shkrin lidhjet e kallajit.http://www.rogerssystems.com/store/c...5324396.Pastaj shiko si jane lidh telat
mbrapa folese se prishur.Monton  pauer xhekun e ri dhe ja" lidh" telat mbrapa me motherbordin,ne te njejten menyre si i kishte pauer xheku i prishur.I ben ngjitje me kallaj pikave te lidhjes.Laptopat HP pavilon kane difekte ne dizenjo per sa i perket folese se rrymes,qe lirohet shpejt,nuk eshte rezistente.Lidhjet e telave mund ti besh edhe me pinca,saldimi eshte me i mire gjithmone.

----------


## shqiptari02

Une u mundova ta hapja vete dhe e hapa deri ne nje faze ku nuk dija me cte beja e shikoja pjesen qe duheshe ndruar por nuk arija ta hapja komplet dhe kam frike se powerjack eshte e ngjitur ne motherboard qe na hap me shume probleme. a ka ndonje menyre qe ne qofte se une arij te futem deri tek powerjack te bej nje lidhje direkte me fije dhe ska problem neqofte se ajo powerjack mund te qendroje jashe kompjuterit.

----------


## benseven11

> Une u mundova ta hapja vete dhe e hapa deri ne nje faze ku nuk dija me cte beja e shikoja pjesen qe duheshe ndruar por nuk arija ta hapja komplet dhe kam frike se powerjack eshte e ngjitur ne motherboard qe na hap me shume probleme. a ka ndonje menyre qe ne qofte se une arij te futem deri tek powerjack te bej nje lidhje direkte me fije dhe ska problem neqofte se ajo powerjack mund te qendroje jashe kompjuterit.


Mund ta besh edhe ashtu.Te heqesh power jackun e prishur duke shkrire pikat e kontaktit qe lidhin power jackun me motherbordin.Te pikat e kontaktit ngjit dy fije teli 10 cm.Dy fundoret e tjera te telit i ngjit me power jackun e ri.Kuptohet power jaku do rrije jashte laptopit,dmth jo i mberthyer me vida.Ka nje problem.Si eshte bere saldimi i pikave te kontaktit te power jackut me motherbordin.Mund te jete siperfaqsor.Dmth pika e kontaktit prej kallaji mund te jete si gunge mbisiperfaqen e modherbordit(mounted).Mund te jete  e saldim i thelle qe ka mbushur nje brime ne motherbord.Ne kete rast kur saldimi ka mbushur nje brime ne motherbord eshte pak me e veshtire.Kerkon shkrirje qe te depertoje komplet trashesine  e motherbordit te pikat e kontaktit.Pjesa qe sa u shkri te pikat e kontaktit duhet hequr duke perdorur nje aparat pastrus thithes vakum.Aparatin pastrus e aplikon ne thithje vetem nje here te pika qe sa ke shkrire.Cndodh?Me aplikim te vakumit te pika e kontaktit me kallaj te shkrire,vakumi do e thithe gjithe lengun e kallajit ,duke lene periferine e brimes shume te paster.Kjo ka shumerendesi, brima te jete e paster dhe  aparati (vakumi) qe do thithe kallajin e shkrire te aplikohet ne nje pike kontakti,vetem nje here,jo dy se e prish motherbordin. 
Pastaj vendos majen e telit te brima dhe ben mbushje te brimes se kontaktit me kallaj prape.Te njejten gje ben edhe me brimen tjeter.Kjo pune kerkon nje cike eksperience.Te duhet te besh prova te ndonje motherbord  te vjeter.Mire eshte te mos i futesh direkt laptopit.Provo doren.

----------


## dragusha

Tung
Kam nje problem me bateri te leptopit,nuk e mban rrymen me shum se 15 minuta kam kerku ne Google per ndonje tool po nuk kam gjet!Edhe ne bios e kam provo po nuk e ka optionin e ripertrirjes apo te formatimit siq e kan disa leptop!!
A di kush ndonje Tool per ripertrirje te beteris????

----------


## Alket123

> Tung
> Kam nje problem me bateri te leptopit,nuk e mban rrymen me shum se 15 minuta kam kerku ne Google per ndonje tool po nuk kam gjet!Edhe ne bios e kam provo po nuk e ka optionin e ripertrirjes apo te formatimit siq e kan disa leptop!!
> A di kush ndonje Tool per ripertrirje te beteris????


sa kohe e ke ne zoterimin tend baterine?? Akkun? se kisha deshuar ne jeten time kete fjale

----------


## dragusha

Ka 4 dite qe e kam bler nje Leptop te vjeter sa per te Mesuar
Ja datat:
Fujitsu Siemens E-Series Lifebook
Pentinium 3-650Mhz
250Mb ram
Cd
Flopy
Win 2000 Profesional sp4
Sa per "Akku" jemi mesuar ne ne Gjermani po nejse nuk dua te diskutoj per Gjuhe
Po kerkoj ndihme Te pershendes

----------


## reni00

nqs bateria e Laptopeve bie (perdorimi tepert / nga koha e gjate e mos punimit etj etj ) keto jan faktoret qe ndikojn..*.eshte me mire per tu zvendesuar* se nuk eshte puna te tool qe ta mbaj ate ne jete....Me tool mund te kursesh nje perqidnje te vogel fare qe bateris...
Keshtu me mire qe bateria te zvendesohet me nje te re ose me nje ne gjendje te mire,
Reni

----------


## reni00

Funksionimi i bateris me  Litio (Li-ion)

----------- 
Figura 1 :

Jane paraqitur dy elektrodat, ajo positive dhe ajo negative

-----------
Figura 2 : 

Gjate fazes se karikimit te bateris, i lidhur me nje burim energjie,
 elektroda postitive eshte e oksiduar dhe elektronet ndahen
 e kalojn ne qarkun e jashtem e zhvendosen ne elektroden negative.
Jonet e  Litio Li+ spostohen permes elektrolites, qe ndan sy 
elektrodat nga poli postiv dhe ai negativ.
Ne kete menyr qarku eshte i mbyllur.
Jonet Li+ jan keshtu te mbledhur nje elektroden negative.


-----------
Figura 3 :

Gjate fazes se shkarkimit,lidhur me nje ngarkes marrese, 
elektrodi negativ eshte i oksiduar e elektronet ndahen 
e levizin drejt atij positiv.
Dhe jonet Li+ spostohen nga negativit  ne ate positiv.
Qarku eshte i blyllur,dhe jonet Li+ jan te elektroden positive...

----------
Per foruminshqiptar RENI
------------------------

----------


## benseven11

Bateria per ate lloj laptopi qe ke,nuk mund te zgjase me shume e 4 ore.Nqs bateria mbaron ne me pak se 4 ore,3 ore,ose me pak,atehere faji duhet kerkuar te ngarkesa qe ke ne laptop,me programe te medha,qe harxhojne shume energji kur punohen.Procesori ne keto raste do punoje ne 90% -100% te kapacitetit dhe do harxhoje  rryme shume shpejt nga bateria.
Ai laptop eshte dizenjuar te punoje deri 4 ore maksimumi,me nje bateri te mbushur plot.(bateri model si ajo qe ka pas kur eshte blere,origjinale)Me pas kerkon te rikarikohet.Eshte e pamundur ta besh ate laptop te punoje me teper,6,8,12 ore pasi,ashtu eshte krijuar ne fabrike,te harxhoje komplet baterine ne 4 ore.Nuk duhet lene bateria te mbaroje komplet dhe pastaj te karikohet.Kjo mund te krijoje rrezik te prishe baterine.Mund te perdoresh ndonje program qe monitorizon harxhimin e baterise  dhe nivelin e saj.Keto programe nxjerrin nje ikone  ne cep te ekranit,te ora,ku jepet niveli i rezervave te baterise ne %.Ne qofte se bateria bie ne nivel 10% ngarkese ,atehere duhet hequr dhe rikarikuar.Mos e lej baterine te shkoje ne  0,dmth te mos kete fare rryme,pasi kjo mund te shkaktoje tharjen e lengut qe ka brenda dhe prishjen.Nuk rregullohet me.Keshtu qe harxhimi per kohe te shkurter i baterise eshte per faj te dizenjos dhe specifikave te madherbordit,processorit.Nuk ka arsye tjeter.
Mire eshte te mos blihen laptopa te perdorur.Shkaqet e shitjes mund te jene,difekte qe riparohen me veshtirsi,kapacitete te uleta,procesor II,III,shpejtesi ne front bus 100 mhz,memorje e paket,si dhe abuzim nga personi qe  e shet.E ka perdorur laptopin keq.Mund ti gjesh bateri te re laptopit per 9 dollare.

----------


## Alket123

> Tung
> Kam nje problem me bateri te leptopit,nuk e mban rrymen me shum se 15 minuta kam kerku ne Google per ndonje tool po nuk kam gjet!Edhe ne bios e kam provo po nuk e ka optionin e ripertrirjes apo te formatimit siq e kan disa leptop!!
> A di kush ndonje Tool per ripertrirje te beteris????


nese shikon tool ne internet, as mos e merr as mos e bli se nuk ri-perterihet bateria me software, eshte e pamundur me software. nese thone se eshte e mundur po genjejne dhe ka shume qe genjejne ne internet.

Bateria ri-karrikohet per sa kohe eshte e mundur pastaj struktura brenda fillon ne nje faze qe atomet,ionet ne mase te madhe jane spostuar shume jashte  kontrollit per te dhene energji. Ketu bateria i duhet nje riperteritje industriale.

Nje ri-gjenerim "industrial" kimik i elektrodave,pastrim etj dhe kimik i substancave brenda baterise qe bateria te behet prape e re, prandaj baterite nuk hidhen por ri-mblidhen.

----------


## reni00

> nese shikon tool ne internet, as mos e merr as mos e bli se nuk ri-perterihet bateria me software, eshte e pamundur me software. nese thone se eshte e mundur po genjejne dhe ka shume qe genjejne ne internet.
> 
> Bateria ri-karrikohet per sa kohe eshte e mundur pastaj struktura brenda fillon ne nje faze qe atomet,ionet ne mase te madhe jane spostuar shume jashte  kontrollit per te dhene energji. Ketu bateria i duhet nje riperteritje industriale.
> 
> Nje ri-gjenerim "industrial" kimik i elektrodave,pastrim etj dhe kimik i substancave brenda baterise qe bateria te behet prape e re, prandaj baterite nuk hidhen por ri-mblidhen.



< Alket

Tool edhe ka se e trembe fare ti ate... po jo per te _karikuar apo riperterire_ baterin si te re... por ka tool per te ulur _e theksoj ulur_ konsumin e bateris nga ana a laptopit, Disa e kan te bashkangjitur nuk po them emra disave mund tia besh nga paneli kontrollit dhe te tjere persh nqs ke shkarkuar,,,
 Reni
gjithe te mirat

----------


## FierAkja143

Po e hap kete me teper per te pyetur ca gjera per laptop meqe kam nja 1 muaj qe mora nje dhe skam pas ndo nje here tjeter.  Ka gjith ato raste qe ben pak zhurem.  Sidomos kur fus ndo nje cd fillon dhe ben shume zhurem si fshes me korend (jo aq fort po dicka e till  :buzeqeshje:  )  ose kot i teket ndo nje here ben "ger ger" ter oren.  Po ta di qe keshtu punojn te gjith dhe eshte normale ska problem se nuk me shqeteson aq shume sa mos ta duroj dot.  Po kam merak mos nuk eshte gje normale dhe po te jet ashtu te vete ta nderoj. 
Më falni per injorancen po sja kam mar mir doren "teknologjise lart"  :shkelje syri: 

ps. ja dhe tani po ben zhurem  :djall me brire:  


ps1 po ndo nje produkt kastile qe ti pastroj ekranin ka apo ta bej me windex? 


Ju faleminderit shumë!

----------

